# NOT your normal gun thread, sorry Rambo.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

SO we've lived with an "Ammunition shortage" for how many years now?
OH.YOU found 22LR..where was it made and how long ago?Yeah, it's better than PMC or "lightning" but not THAT much better.Meh, I'll get off topic before I even get to the topic if I'm not careful.
Six years of the great Bongo Ammo Embargo has left me to notice "what's left" out there:
Need 308/7.62X51? Rotsa ruck. IT IS OUT THERE, but you best call.

Need 7.62X39? Better get ready to buy the CORROSIVE bomb shelter junk nobody wanted before or pay PREMIUM prices for the American made, BUT if you're like me, it's what you do your serious shooting with anyway.

.223/5.56 YOU'LL PAY! It's like 13$ for PMC here.

Pistol Ammo? Oddly its still in plentiful supply at least locally as long as its not 25 ACP,10MM, or 38 special, but it too can be had if you look.

"YEAH,YEAH, BLAH BLAH..WHAT'S LEFT?!" You're asking.
Let's pretend we're at the local big time gun shop:

30.06? what bullet weight you need? what company HP/JSP/ or match?

30.30? Having a sale on it since deer season is so close! how many?

44 Magnum? JSP or HP? we're out of wadcutters this week.

ALL SHOTGUN GAUGES IN STOCK! Need #4? 00? 000? Slugs?

NOW to shock you out of your jocks!
300 Winchester Magnum, got plenty, how many and what kind and brand?

6.5X55 Got a couple of boxes of JSP and a few boxes of military in back, but it'll rot your gun and the price is the same.

303 British?Yup, its a bit old, but it still shoots.

8MM Mauser? I can order you a couple boxes, no problem. we don't normally carry it.
270? 243? 25-06? 7MM mag? 375 [email protected]? 35 Winchester? GOT IT!

FINE! I got it, stuff is out there! What's the point?

POINT IS:
IF you want to shoot, or need a stash gun/working gun/BOB gun, choose a caliber that IS out there and in quantity!IF you think finding ammo is a pain in the @$$ just because of one socialist nut, WAIT until we have a NATIONAL CRISIS! Now if you have a common caliber, maybe, just MAYBE your neighbor will part with a box of 30-30 or 30-06 if the price is right. all the military stuff will be long gone or hoarded up by "survivalist types" and good luck finding any.Most every mom n pop pawn shop/sporting goods store will have the common stuff.suddenly trading off my M1 for a FAL back in the day seems like a bad move.

SO.. have a look around, see what's ALWAYS IN STOCK to the point of gathering dust. I'm starting to think a pistol caliber carbine is in my future!
[I used to hate those stupid things!]NOW I must eat my words.:teehee:
pass the hot sauce.


----------



## BrianAz (Oct 2, 2012)

I think you bring up a very good point and one that should be considered.

Off topic a little: I fortunately don't have a problem with my supply. I maxed out my credit card on the morning of November 3rd, 2012. Too easy to predict.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Yep! A pistol caliber carbine that takes the same magazine as one of your pistols gives you quite a bit of flexibility. You also save quite a bit on the practice sessions. 

Around here there are plenty of primers and a good selection of rifle powders. Pistol powder can still be a problem. Most ammo is available though you may have to go to the small stores to find some older calibers. You have to work to find .22 but that beats having to work and not find .22. Today most of the shelves have ammo in most of the slots, that was not true six months ago.

Get what you need while you can, hillary is running next time.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

That is an excellent point. While I too am stockpiled like the DHS, those getting into the game late have a lot more to consider.

And.... this is exactly why I am introducing my patented Sentry18 "Tactical" Stab-o-matic! No ammo needed.


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

Sweet, an EOTech on a stab-o-matic. Can't miss!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> That is an excellent point. While I too am stockpiled like the DHS, those getting into the game late have a lot more to consider.
> 
> And.... this is exactly why I am introducing my patented Sentry18 "Tactical" Stab-o-matic! No ammo needed.


Dang, looks like my Bowie is out of style.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

BrianAz said:


> I think you bring up a very good point and one that should be considered.
> 
> Off topic a little: I fortunately don't have a problem with my supply. I maxed out my credit card on the morning of November 3rd, 2012. Too easy to predict.


I did basically the same thing. I felt like a genius six weeks later.

Next go around, I intend to move up from "hoarder" to "price gouger".


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

My next rifle will be a 30-06, that is if my boat does not tip over again.


----------



## M1-thum (Aug 22, 2014)

The way I see it is if you want to shoot a lot, as long as the world keeps turning at currency pace, having something in a odd caliber that's always around and consistently priced is what you want. Around me that's everything from 7.62x54r to 380 even 30-06. 

If you're talking about if the SHTF common calibers are where it's at. What do the local police use? County? State? How about NATO calibers the military will have? How about you're local top hunting round? The classics/most every farmers got it (.22lr, .45acp, 30-06)? 

Then of course theres reloading, if you don't do it look into it. Best $ I ever spent. (Cut my .45acp cost by more than half)


----------



## M1-thum (Aug 22, 2014)

Geek999 said:


> I did basically the same thing. I felt like a genius six weeks later.
> 
> Next go around, I intend to move up from "hoarder" to "price gouger".


Hehehe I don't buy Pmags when they're on sale and keep them in the wrappers for the next ban-scare-madness.


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

We have a little bit of everything. I inherited a couple Brithish rifles. One needs a bolt, but the goods for them are easy to come by. 

Cabelas is only a couple of hours away and they seem to keep everything in stock, although you can only buy so much of each caliber. 

Speaking of 300 win mag, check out this whoops from yesterday. Failed primer. Took me forever to tear the rifle down and find the hunk of brass in the firing pin assembly before it would fire again. And yeah, its factory.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Ammo isn't as bad now as it was 6 months ago... Even prices for .22 are going down... Having an FFL now, we did our first gun show a few weekends ago, had .22LR at $0.12 a round any make/amount - sold through only half of what I had in stock... And yes, we were the lowest price per round there... 

And get this I had some dude bitch about my price - I said to him - dude I bought this for $0.08 per round, I paid $38 in shipping for the entire lot, your gonna want to buy using a credit card or debit card - that's 5% of total cost... Yep, I am getting rich selling you this ammo for $0.12 a round, when my cost is $0.115 a round... He looked at me sheepishly and said, I will take two boxes. I said "no sir, move on over to the table 3 rows over, they have it for $0.16 a round cause my cost to you just went to $0.17 a round, I am hungry and want a Big Mac.


This space for rent.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 29, 2014)

Did your zombies have ammo? Don't forget to police it up. Reload your ammo. Wonder if production is slowed to manipulated driving prices up, kinda like gas, it goes up, production bring it down a bit but never lower than where it use to be.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

No that is just common business sense keeping the prices up... However, if you look at the prices of zinc and copper over a 5 yr period, zinc is up 100%, copper is up 200%. So the cost of brass production would be an average increase of 150% depending upon ratio of the two metals used to make brass... Then add in the increase of cost of goods sold - employment costs have definitely risen over the last five years, including cost for healthcare. 

So for those thinking, hey it will come back down eventually - um, yeah... No.


This space for rent.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Time to get into reloading! Bullets are relatively easy to find as are primers. Powder is available although choices may be limited.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I bought a reloading machine about 10 years ago from a guy. It's just sitting in my barn, in a box ever since I got it. Figured some day I will learn how. 

I know nothing about reloading, or my reloader. Guess it's time to get it out and learn something.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

jeff47041 said:


> I bought a reloading machine about 10 years ago from a guy. It's just sitting in my barn, in a box ever since I got it. Figured some day I will learn how.
> 
> I know nothing about reloading, or my reloader. Guess it's time to get it out and learn something.


Check this book out at Amazon. (186 out of 209 reviews are four star - 63, and five star -123).

http://www.amazon.com/Beginners-Guide-Reloading-Ammunition-Apartment/dp/148207379X/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1410488305&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+gregersen

I wrote it just for those who are getting started in reloading ammo.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Almost all calibers are common.

When was the last time someone posted up about trying to find some 45 GAP ammo?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

During the worst of it, the one what was always on the shelf here an in great quantity were 30.06. An the price ain't went up much either. Nice thin bought havin a selection a brass chewers be ya can take advantage a what be available at any given time.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I went to Bi-Mart today.
Shelf full of .22 Remington,Blazer and CCI Mini Mags at the pre panic price.
I think it was .06 a round. Mini Mags were more of course.
Still limited to 100 rounds each but with 3 of us I could have bought 300 rounds.
I don't need is so I left it for someone else.
Their ammo shelves were full and there seems to be no problem getting anything you want.
Maybe, just maybe thing are getting better.


----------



## lextech (May 7, 2014)

I just ordered dies for one of my odder calibers. I figure that way I can keep shooting when the crates run dry.

Also got a reloading book for specificly AR patern rifles, since I have alot of them and gf is hot on hers. 

I like to buy more than I use when ever I can, but its deffinitely good practice to stock up the reloading supplies too. Worst case scenerio you have a new hobby for later in life.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

lextech said:


> I just ordered dies for one of my odder calibers. I figure that way I can keep shooting when the crates run dry.
> 
> Also got a reloading book for specificly AR patern rifles, since I have alot of them and gf is hot on hers.
> 
> I like to buy more than I use when ever I can, but its deffinitely good practice to stock up the reloading supplies too. Worst case scenerio you have a new hobby for later in life.


You can burn through a lot of ammo in a short time with an AR, I consider reloading a requirement for myself, it looks like reloading components are starting be avalible again got my shopping list when I go to Knob Creek next month.


----------



## M1-thum (Aug 22, 2014)

Just reloading 1 or 2 of the calibers you use is a great way to cut costs, but I'd really like to be able to reload for just about everything I've got. Which is a lot


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

I load for thirteen different cartridges.


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

Magus said:


> POINT IS:
> IF you want to shoot, or need a stash gun/working gun/BOB gun, choose a caliber that IS out there and in quantity!IF you think finding ammo is a pain in the @$$ just because of one socialist nut, WAIT until we have a NATIONAL CRISIS! Now if you have a common caliber, maybe, just MAYBE your neighbor will part with a box of 30-30 or 30-06 if the price is right. all the military stuff will be long gone or hoarded up by "survivalist types" and good luck finding any.Most every mom n pop pawn shop/sporting goods store will have the common stuff.suddenly trading off my M1 for a FAL back in the day seems like a bad move.
> 
> SO.. have a look around, see what's ALWAYS IN STOCK to the point of gathering dust. I'm starting to think a pistol caliber carbine is in my future!
> ...


Kudos on a solid piece of advice: choose a caliber that is out there and in quantity. A gun is just a club if you don't have ammo...and a ball bat makes a better club!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

mosquitomountainman said:


> I load for thirteen different cartridges.


I don't reload anymore, but I still have the equipment to start back if I need to. Instead I developed a system of searching for the best deals I can find and then stock up whenever I can. Reloading can be less expensive, but it can end up costing more too. When ammo disappears so does reloading supplies, especially powder and primers. I decided my time was more valuable than the few pennies I saved reloading. But then again my life situation is very different than yours, so to each his own.

I stockpile several common calibers. You won't find a gun chambered in an an uncommon caliber in the man cave that is not just a range toy.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> I don't reload anymore, but I still have the equipment to start back if I need to. Instead I developed a system of searching for the best deals I can find and then stock up whenever I can. Reloading can be less expensive, but it can end up costing more too. When ammo disappears so does reloading supplies, especially powder and primers. I decided my time was more valuable than the few pennies I saved reloading. But then again my life situation is very different than yours, so to each his own.
> 
> I stockpile several common calibers. You won't find a gun chambered in an an uncommon caliber in the man cave that is not just a range toy.


The reloading supplies are usually around longer than live ammo but you're correct that those also become scarce eventually.

I reload for more reasons than saving money or stockpiling ammo. I bought a chronograph several years ago and it was one of the best investments I 've ever made. All of my reloads will do sub-MOA groups at 100 yards. All reloads shoot within 5 fps of similar loads. It wasn't until I got my chronograph that I could be that precise. I also test loads for neighbors. One was purchasing reloads from an acquaintance at a good price. He had good accuracy at 100 yards. We checked with the chronograph and he had 300 fps difference in muzzle velocity shot to shot. He shot some 300 yard targets and could barely keep them on the paper. He'd already bought several hundred rounds from the guy but quit buying after that. By trying different powders I worked up loads for my 338 Win. Mag. that are 200 fps faster and more accurate than factory loads. I'm not a velocity hound but when I buy a magnum rifle I want magnum performance. I can also build specialty ammo like reduced loads for my daughter's .308 or controlled expansion bullets when (in the old days) I used my 30/06 on elk.

Anyway, it also give me more reasons to spend time shooting! "Just working up new loads, dear!" Actually, Susan encourages me to shoot as much as I want.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

mosquitomountainman said:


> The reloading supplies are usually around longer than live ammo but you're correct that those also become scarce eventually.
> 
> I reload for more reasons than saving money or stockpiling ammo. I bought a chronograph several years ago and it was one of the best investments I 've ever made. All of my reloads will do sub-MOA groups at 100 yards. All reloads shoot within 5 fps of similar loads. It wasn't until I got my chronograph that I could be that precise. I also test loads for neighbors. One was purchasing reloads from an acquaintance at a good price. He had good accuracy at 100 yards. We checked with the chronograph and he had 300 fps difference in muzzle velocity shot to shot. He shot some 300 yard targets and could barely keep them on the paper. He'd already bought several hundred rounds from the guy but quit buying after that. By trying different powders I worked up loads for my 338 Win. Mag. that are 200 fps faster and more accurate than factory loads. I'm not a velocity hound but when I buy a magnum rifle I want magnum performance. I can also build specialty ammo like reduced loads for my daughter's .308 or controlled expansion bullets when (in the old days) I used my 30/06 on elk.
> 
> Anyway, it also give me more reasons to spend time shooting! "Just working up new loads, dear!" Actually, Susan encourages me to shoot as much as I want.


Yes, I reload and use a chronograph for all the reasons above, but I gotta confess I'm not as precise as you, more reson to keep trying to improve.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

talob said:


> Yes, I reload and use a chronograph for all the reasons above, but I gotta confess I'm not as precise as you, more reson to keep trying to improve.


I'm a rifleman. I own several shotguns and several handguns but rifles are my first love. Only my 338 is loaded to maximum loads and only because it shoots them extremely well. I will always sacrifice a little muzzle velocity for better accuracy (within reason).

We have a Marlin 336 (my wife uses it for deer) in 35 Remington that I've used for head shots on turkeys at about 100 yards. We regularly shoot empty 12 gauge shot shell cases at 75 yards with it. That rifle is awesome! It's accurate with almost any load we've shot through it.

I didn't explain in the earlier reply that 300 fps difference in muzzle velocity makes for almost 12 inches difference in bullet drop (between the high and low velocity rounds) at 300 yards when sighted in at 100 yards. What he wouldn't have noticed at 100 yards was very apparent at 300 yards. The chronograph found the issue in the first five shots.

My wife is also a crack shot with handguns or rifles. She's done head shots on grouse with a Jennings 22. (I use my 44 magnum. Takes the head clean off!) If you really want to see how well she shoots just tell her you don't think she can hit what she's aiming at.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

.270 never went out.

I got in the bad habit of stopping by the ammo counter looking for something and when not finding it, I would say "Ahh, just give me a box of .270" so now I have enough .270 to last for decades.

I have purchased very, very little ammo in the last several years... even going back to before Obama got elected I made sure I had enough. I have also not sold any at these elevated prices, though I probably SHOULD have.


----------

